# Floor problem



## addachuck (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a pretty serious question and would like any suggestions or feedback I can get. We have a 2006 Adirondack Travel Trailer. The floor is very soft by the kitchen sinkand has spread to either side. I have reinforced the floor from underneath with angle steel bolted to the steel crossmembers and 5/4 deck boards bridging the span. The floor is solid now but I have discovered that a leak has caused the problem. The dealer zoomed me into thinking it was just a design thing and would be fine with a little reinforcement. They stuck a one by six above the crossmember and sent it back. Like an idiot I believed them. Anyway, the trailer has a foam core floor(I think it is called) about 1/8 luan with 1.5 - 2.0 of styrofoam with another 1/8 luan below. It is wet (not sure how wet) and spreading. 

My plan is to remove the flooring, dry it out and glue laminate flooring over the luan. After locating and fixing the leak, of course. Originally I thought I would cut the floor out and patch it but I began to think that styrofoam is inpervious to water so why now leave it. One concern is that a large slide out glides over this floor so I am worried about how thick the laminate flooring can be. The other thing is I get conflicting information on whether I can glue laminate down or not and why (either way). I don't think it will work well floating so if I can not glue it down, I need to do something else.

My question is also, has anyone done anything similar? These leaks seem to be quite common.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 11, 2014)

welcome addachuck to the forum. I wished I could give you some advise on your question, but I can't. But I know there are several very knowledgeable  persons on this forum who will help you out. I would recommend you contact someone other than the dealer you were talking to and get there opinion. Also there is one on here, his name is Kenneth Hurt, he owns Grandview Trailer Sales in Bedford Va. He is a straight shooter, he will lead you down a bad road. Look him up and PM him your question. I bet he will help you out.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 11, 2014)

I know where Hollis said "He will lead you down a bad road" is a typo  He just left "NOT" before lead out.  First thing to do is corret the leak.  I cannot adise on the floor.  If it was older I could but the new lighweights have materials that I a not familiar with.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Nash for pointing that out. Ken WILL NOT LEAD YOU DOWN A BAD ROAD!!!!!!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 11, 2014)

I was hoping Ken would see this Hollis.  LOL


----------



## erniee (Jan 12, 2014)

If you get the floor back to the original height, why not install some vinyl planks. They are thinner then the laminate and should not be impacted by the slide


----------



## akjimny (Jan 15, 2014)

If the floor was spongy in the area of the leak, it sounds like the luan/foam/luan sandwich has delaminated.  The only solution I can see would be to remove the bad flooring back to solid wood and rebuild.  I don't know if it could be reinforced from underneath?  Erniee, I installed vinyl plank flooring in my kitchen and the brand I used (Armstrong from Lowes) is a floating floor.  The planks adhere to each other but not to the subfloor.  I don't think it would work too good in a travel trailer.

Addachuck - good luck with your repairs and post back so we can find out how you did.


----------

